# Gois and Tomar



## Bluerulah (Jul 14, 2018)

We're currently looking at buying properties in these two Portugal towns, which is preferable and why ? we'll be retiring, and my hobby is fishing.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Both great & both good fishing but Gois for the better fishing IMO


----------

